# Neuanschaffung von Koi



## herdsch (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

da ich mein Teichbau fast abgeschlossen ist und der Teich sauber einläuft, schaue ich mich so langsam nach einem Koi-Händler meines Vertrauens um.
Hier in der Gegend isses echt mau....ich möchte auch nicht vom Baumarkt oder Zoohandlung was holen...

Ich habe mich schon recht gut eingelesen und werden auf jedenfall 2 Jahre alte Koi kaufen.

Jetzt ist es ja so das die meisten Koi Import-Ware sind bzw. aus japanischer Zucht raus stammen.

Allerdings gibts es bei mir in der Gegend einen Händler der was recht interessantes anbietet und wohl inzwischen auch komplett seine Koi züchtet und auf Importware verzichtet, alleine schon wegen Krankheiten etc.
Was meint Ihr dazu ?

Hier mal der Link zum Händler:
http://fischzucht-gerstner.de/fischangebot/koikarpfen.html


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber ich finde Japan-Koi werden überbewertet. Wichtig ist doch in erster Linie, dass die Fische gesund sind und Dir gefallen. (Hoffentlich krieg ich jetzt nicht zuviel Haue....)


----------



## herdsch (5. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber ich finde Japan-Koi werden überbewertet. Wichtig ist doch in erster Linie, dass die Fische gesund sind und Dir gefallen. (Hoffentlich krieg ich jetzt nicht zuviel Haue....)



Ja stimmt da hast du natürlich absolut recht, aber man weiß ja nicht wie da die Erfahrungen sind und wie die Tiere auf Dauer Rubust sind usw. und die Farben bleiben usw.


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

Wenn das nicht weit ist, dann fahr doch mal dahin und lass Dir ein paar ältere Fische zeigen. Wenn die selber züchten, müssen sie ja auch sowas haben. Und da die hier aufwachsen, sind die bestimmt besser an unser Klima gewöhnt.


----------



## herdsch (5. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht weit ist, dann fahr doch mal dahin und lass Dir ein paar ältere Fische zeigen. Wenn die selber züchten, müssen sie ja auch sowas haben. Und da die hier aufwachsen, sind die bestimmt besser an unser Klima gewöhnt.



Ja klar fahre da auf jedenfall hin und ja genau damit werben die auch


----------



## rollikoi (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

schwierig da ein Urteil zu fällen.
Auf die Farbqualität wie man sie von Japankoi kennt kommen sie wohl schwer ran. Aber Farbe ist nicht alles und das Eurokoi robuster sind ist ein offenes Geheimnis.
Ich hab einen gemischten Bestand aus Japan und Eurokoi und ich muss sagen ich mag sie alle und bin stolz auf meine Nachzuchten die zwar nicht den gängigen Farbschemata entsprechen aber eben doch ansprechend gefärbt sind.
Was ich sagen will ist; wenn in den Becken keine kranken oder toten Fische schwimmen, es nicht unangenehm nach Fisch riecht spricht nichts dagegen dort zu kaufen.

LG Bernd


----------



## herdsch (5. Aug. 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schwierig da ein Urteil zu fällen.
> Auf die Farbqualität wie man sie von Japankoi kennt kommen sie wohl schwer ran. Aber Farbe ist nicht alles und das Eurokoi robuster sind ist ein offenes Geheimnis.
> ...


Ok, ja das ist ja mal ein Wort  bei diesem offenen Geheimnis war ich mir noch insicher 
Ja soll alles ganz sauber sein dort, also einen guten Ruf haben die....nun dann werde ich in zwei Wochen dort mal reinschauen und mir ein Bild machen


----------



## Patrick K (5. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> aber ich finde Japan-Koi werden überbewertet



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen ,wenn die Blutlinie stimmt ,kommt auch was anständiges raus ,bei 100T Fische sind es vielleicht eine Handvoll Koi , dann sind vielleicht noch 500 bis 1000 relativ "Gute" dabei , 5000 bis 10 000 gehen in die Baumärkte und der Rest ist Ausschuss

Die 500 Koi sind sicher ihr Geld wert , was Farbe und Wachstum angeht, sicher sind auch bei den anderen 10 T Koi schöne dabei ,aber wenn ich nur 10 - 15 Koi im Teich unterbringe, will ICH  auch das sie eine bestimmte Grösse erreichen.

60 cm ist fast zu klein , ab 70 cm wird es interessant und ab 80cm bis über 100cm sind wir in der Königsklasse und die Grösse wirst du mit "Wald und Wiesen Koi" , ganz selten erreichen

Aber da ist dann wieder die frage ,wenn ein Japan Koi importiert wird, ist er ja im Prinzip ja ein Euro Koi und wenn  zwei importierte Japan Koi, in Europa, Nachwuchs zeugen sind es dann Euro Koi oder Japan Koi oder Euro Koi mit Intigrations Hindergrund , ab wann wird aus dem Japan Koi ein Europäer?

Fragen über Fragen 

salve Patrick


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (5. Aug. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Euro Koi mit Intigrations Hindergrund , ab wann wird aus dem Japan Koi ein Europäer?


Oder doch eher Euro Koi mit Migrationshintergrund?


Ganz ehrlich. Ich war zuletzt auch beim Dealer meines Vertrauens.
Der hat auch Japaner und Europäer.
Unterscheiden kann ich die nicht!
Hab nur gelernt, dass Europäer nicht richtig rot werden sondern Orange bleiben.

Und das die Japaner natürlich teurer sind.

Mir müssen die nur gefallen. Egal wie die heißen oder wo die herkommen.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Aug. 2015)

Mit Migrationshintergrund

Mmmmh ich dachte so heißt das wenn jemand freiwillig kommt, aber welche Japan Koi kommen schon freiwillig

salve Patrick


----------



## rollikoi (5. Aug. 2015)

Oh oh, wir müssen einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Überschrift: Was tun mit Japankoi die gegen ihren Willen nach Europa gebracht wurden? 

LG Bernd


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (5. Aug. 2015)

Migrationshintergrund würde ich sagen ist Nachwuchs von Japanern.

Ich glaube wir driften vom Thema ab.


----------



## rollikoi (5. Aug. 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir driften vom Thema ab.



Wir doch nicht !

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen, ich sehe echt keinen Grund keine Eurokoi zu kaufen.

LG Bernd


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Herdsch,
ich habe bei mir im Teich Rotfedern, und habe diese ganz bewußt ausgewählt. Diese armen Kreaturen werden meist in Gewässer ausgesetzt, die sich selbst als Angelteiche nicht mehr eignen, weil sich halt die "Karpfenartigen" untereinander recht gut vermehren, und Rotfedern nun mal nicht des Fischers bester Freund sind (noch des Koiliebhabers oder Goldfischfans).
Aus meinem Nachwuchs hatte ich mittlerweile schon zwei "Goldrotfedern", was mir anzeigt, dass die im Gartenmarkt gekauften Fische wohl eher der "Ausschuss" einer "Goldrotfederzucht" sind, da mir viele Bekannte gesagt haben, dass man in den Feuerlöschteichen etc (wo Rotfedern üblicherweise ausgesetzt werden) eher nicht solche Fische findet (ich laß die Aussage offen, ich hab' da keine Ahnung).
Womit ich mit meinem Beispiel hinaus will, ist die einfache Feststellung, dass es rein biologisch viele Arten bei den Karpfenartigen gibt, die sich sogar untereinander fortpflanzen können. Körperliche und farbliche Merkmale kommen somit weit dahinter, und für das Aussehen der Nachfahren ist für nichts garantiert.
Kauf' Dir also, was Du möchtest. Ich kann es sehr gut verstehen, einen "schön gestalteten" Fisch kaufen zu wollen. Ich bin z. B. auch so ein Verrückter, der Hunderte Euro in eine Digitalkamera und Zubehör investiert hat (und ich habe mich zurückgehalten, und nur gekauft, was ich auch benutze!). Dabei kann man für wenig oder kaum €/Monat ein tolles Smartphone haben, das die meisten Fotos nicht schlechter macht, als eine gute Digikam.
Ich würde Dir daher empfehlen, Prioriäten zu setzen (z. B. zuerst das Budget, dann die Erwartungen an den Fisch). Erwarte nicht, einen teuer gekauften Koi dutzende Jahre zu haben - fast das gleiche Risiko hast Du auch bei einem Spiegelkarpfen. Ebenso wie wir Menschen werden auch die Fische sich über die Jahre ändern - das ist gar nicht so schlimm, ist der Fisch einem ers mal ans Herz gewachsen. So wirst Du am ehesten glücklich. Die meisten Menschen (mich eingenommen) haben eh' kaum Ahnung von den Koi-Varietäten.


----------



## herdsch (6. Aug. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen ,wenn die Blutlinie stimmt ,kommt auch was anständiges raus ,bei 100T Fische sind es vielleicht eine Handvoll Koi , dann sind vielleicht noch 500 bis 1000 relativ "Gute" dabei , 5000 bis 10 000 gehen in die Baumärkte und der Rest ist Ausschuss
> 
> Die 500 Koi sind sicher ihr Geld wert , was Farbe und Wachstum angeht, sicher sind auch bei den anderen 10 T Koi schöne dabei ,aber wenn ich nur 10 - 15 Koi im Teich unterbringe, will ICH  auch das sie eine bestimmte Grösse erreichen.
> 
> ...



Haha Patrick, ja da sagst Du was


----------



## herdsch (6. Aug. 2015)

Ja vielen Danke für eure Beitrage, aber ich denke Ihr habt recht er muss einfach nur gefallen oder mich direkt anspringen  Ich werde da einfach mal hinfahren und schauen was es da so gibt und wenn die Haltung und das Gespräch mit dem Käufer passt und dann die Fische mir auch noch gefallen nehme ich davon welche


----------



## Teich4You (6. Aug. 2015)

Ich weiß nicht was andere davon halten, aber ich habe meine Fische privat gekauft. Ein Koiliebhaber hatte sich einige Tiere aus Japan importiert. Da die kleinen aber nur in größeren Mengen verschifft werden, er nicht so viel Platz später für alle hat, hat er den Rest zum Verkauf angeboten. Ich habe mir einfach die ausgesucht die mir am besten gefallen haben. Und vor allem war es gleich um die Ecke. Also man könntest du auch mal einen Blick bei Kleinanzeigen reinwerfen. Vor Ort würde ich dann aber erst mal gucken wie die Leute ihre Tiere halten und etwas plaudern. Man merkt ganz schnell wer ein fauler Vogel ist.


----------



## herdsch (6. Aug. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was andere davon halten, aber ich habe meine Fische privat gekauft. Ein Koiliebhaber hatte sich einige Tiere aus Japan importiert. Da die kleinen aber nur in größeren Mengen verschifft werden, er nicht so viel Platz später für alle hat, hat er den Rest zum Verkauf angeboten. Ich habe mir einfach die ausgesucht die mir am besten gefallen haben. Und vor allem war es gleich um die Ecke. Also man könntest du auch mal einen Blick bei Kleinanzeigen reinwerfen. Vor Ort würde ich dann aber erst mal gucken wie die Leute ihre Tiere halten und etwas plaudern. Man merkt ganz schnell wer ein fauler Vogel ist.




Ja stimmt und das habe ich sogar schon getan aber bei mir in der Gegend ist dieser Händler das einzigste  ja es gibt paar Anzeigen die sind aber eher komisch...ja im Moment habe ich da nicht viele Optionen. Und dieser besagte Händler arbeitet halt schon seit jahren mit seiner eigenen Zucht da war ich mich jetzt unsicher


----------



## der_odo (6. Aug. 2015)

Moin,
es kommt auch immer darauf an, wie stark einen die Koisucht packt.
Der eine ist dauerhaft mit ein paar Eurokoi zufrieden. Der nächste schmeißt nach einem Jahr die "billigen" Eurokoi oder frühzeitig ausselektierten Japan-Koi wieder raus und holt sich für hunderte oder gar tausende Euro neue Japan-Koi.

Ich wollte am Anfang eigentlich auch nur Eurokoi, (günstig, robust, Endgröße nicht so wichtig), aber die Tiere, die angeboten wurden, waren ganz schön gesprenkelt und meine Frau hat Veto eingelegt. Daraufhin haben wir kleine Tosai mit 15-20cm vom Importeur geholt. Im gleichen Jahr sind aber auch schon 2 größere Kuhaku (nisai) eingezogen, die schon eine Ecke mehr gekostet haben und so weiter....

Meinen 1. Besatz werde ich auf jeden Fall behalten, auch wenn mehrere Tiere anscheinend kleiner bleiben, also deutlich keiner 60cm und 1-2 werden vielleicht einmal die 40er Marke packen. Sie sind trotzdem schön und man muss ja nicht nur Riesen im Teich haben aber ein oder zwei Jumbos....


----------



## herdsch (6. Aug. 2015)

Ja stimmt na die Größe ist mir jetzt nicht mal sooo wichtig. Fit müssen sie sein und Farben sollen schon schön sichtbar sein  Ja wollte mir auch nur Nisai holen, habe gelesen das man das tun sollte 
Ich denke wenn ich vor Ort dann wirklich sage der und der Koi sind toll die will ich dann werde ich damit auch glücklich egal wie sie sich verändern und wie groß sie werden


----------



## muh.gp (6. Aug. 2015)

Schwimmen die Fische erstmal im Teich, dann will man sie auch wachsen sehen... so zumindest meine Erfahrung. Und genau darin liegen ebenfalls die Qualitätsunterschiede. Ich habe Koi, die seit drei Jahren bei mir sind und von 10 auf 35 cm gewachsen sind und andere, die mit 40 cm im April kamen und nun die 50 geknackt haben.

Aber wie schon erwähnt, jeder muss und soll sein Ding machen. Die Sucht wächst und die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die Sehnsucht nach höherer Qualität meistens auch...


----------



## herdsch (6. Aug. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Schwimmen die Fische erstmal im Teich, dann will man sie auch wachsen sehen... so zumindest meine Erfahrung. Und genau darin liegen ebenfalls die Qualitätsunterschiede. Ich habe Koi, die seit drei Jahren bei mir sind und von 10 auf 35 cm gewachsen sind und andere, die mit 40 cm im April kamen und nun die 50 geknackt haben.
> 
> Aber wie schon erwähnt, jeder muss und soll sein Ding machen. Die Sucht wächst und die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die Sehnsucht nach höherer Qualität meistens auch...



Ok ja stimmt man will ja was erleben und stillstand wirds dann auch nicht so spannend ;-) Aber gerade weil es die ersten Fische im Teich sind will erstmal langsam an das Thema ran gehen und werde auch nicht mehr als 5 Koi einsetzen.


----------



## jolantha (6. Aug. 2015)

Wenn Du nicht so weit weg wärst, könntest du von mir 2 jährige Koi bekommen. 
Sind Mischlinge aus Japaner und Euros 
Schöne Bunte dabei in weiß- blau -schwarz , mit und ohne rot , mir gefallen sie .


----------



## der_odo (6. Aug. 2015)

herdsch schrieb:


> Aber gerade weil es die ersten Fische im Teich sind will erstmal langsam an das Thema ran gehen und werde auch nicht mehr als 5 Koi einsetzen.



Das habe ich auch einmal gesagt. Ein Jahr später und es schwimmen 12 Koi zwischen 25cm und 70cm im Teich....


----------



## herdsch (6. Aug. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht so weit weg wärst, könntest du von mir 2 jährige Koi bekommen.
> Sind Mischlinge aus Japaner und Euros
> Schöne Bunte dabei in weiß- blau -schwarz , mit und ohne rot , mir gefallen sie .



Ui, was ist denn weit weg ?


----------



## herdsch (6. Aug. 2015)

der_odo schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch einmal gesagt. Ein Jahr später und es schwimmen 12 Koi zwischen 25cm und 70cm im Teich....



Haha na ich hab ja platz bei 50.000 Liter aber wollte nicht gleich übertreiben


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2015)

herdsch schrieb:


> Ui, was ist denn weit weg ?



Google Maps sagt 392 km , von 97222 bis 29358


----------



## herdsch (7. Aug. 2015)

Autsch


----------



## Patrick K (7. Aug. 2015)

jo ,mit einem Jet grade mal 25-30 min


----------



## herdsch (7. Aug. 2015)

Ja ich könt meinen Hubschrauber nehmen mmmhhh das ginge....


----------



## muh.gp (7. Aug. 2015)

Zu mir hättest Du nur 180 km...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...japan-koi-abzugeben-großraum-stuttgart.44667/


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2015)

herdsch schrieb:


> Autsch



Sag ich doch


----------

